# New Honda HRX - need some help to know if mine is defective.



## blueapplepaste (9 mo ago)

Super longtime lurker, finally registered and need some help.

I just purchased a brand new Honda HRX mower today. Got it going with no issues and did most of my lawn by bagging the clippings. For the last 100sq ft I decided to try the mulching out to see how well it did.

So I slid the adjuster all the way over to the mulching setting and started mowing. However, the clippings were spraying out the back. When I peaked inside I saw that there were massive gaps in the adjuster piece. Not so big that ALL the clippings went out, but enough that clippings were going out the back without being mulched very well, and there was some clumping going on.

I generally bag, but will mulch if I'm in a rush. However, the amount of clippings flying out the back was awful and enough that I can't go bagless, which makes the mower useless to me.

There is a little play in the sliding mulch door, but it doesn't manipulate at all to close up those gaps.

I'm thinking this has to be a defective unit with how poorly the pieces fit together. But can anyone share their experiences with his mower and let me know if this is normal? Thanks!!

Here is a photo to shows the gaps. This is with the lever all the way to the mulch side.


----------



## confused_boner (Apr 5, 2021)

Mine also does this. I don't do full mulch anymore though, not enough suction for my taste. I usually go 3 or 4 notches to the left. I think that is 'normal' gap though. You could probably wedge some cardboard into the gap if you really don't want it letting anything through.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

My older HRX (~8 years old) will collect very fine clippings in the discharge chute when set to full mulch, but it does not spit any large clippings out the back.


----------



## blueapplepaste (9 mo ago)

Thanks for the responses guys. It's definitely more than just some clippings collecting. It spit them out the back to the point where I thought I had the door open.

Think I'm going to box it up and exchange for a new one. Hopefully it won't have this issue.

Really disappointed in a $700 mower having issues out of the box. &#128533;


----------



## blueapplepaste (9 mo ago)

Just got back from exchanging. New one has same defect. So giving up on this model.

Absolutely unacceptable to me for a $700 mower to not even have decent enough construction to for it to properly function.


----------



## confused_boner (Apr 5, 2021)

Wow, that is not normal for it to be spitting out on full mulch for sure, sorry you had to deal with that. Get a Toro! I always wanted a time Master but I already have a Honda &#128513;


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

After owning a Toro. Give me a honda

My Toro 22" mulch flap Lifts when mulching.

Have a look at https://masport.com/outdoor-garden-products/lawnmowers/800-st-push-3-n1-1


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I just recently purchased an HRX and my mulch lever feels pretty solid and closes all the way. I'm wondering if it is an adjustment problem since it seems to occur with a lot of owners. I agree on paying almost $700 for a mower... I expect to feel a sense of complete ecstasy ever time I engage the self-propel.



Edit: The clippings in the photo are not from it leaking. I've been bagging and just put it into the mulch setting to see if it closed all the way. I did run it in mulch mode briefly when I first got it just to make sure it was working as it should. I had no leaks.


----------



## thecutter64 (Oct 5, 2021)

The clippings from bagging get caught in the mechanism. When switching from bag to mulch and vice versa make sure the clippings are clear before fully engaging the mechanism .


----------



## blueapplepaste (9 mo ago)

Wow - that photo looks brilliant! Wish mine was like that. &#128533;

And agreed about the clippings possibly jacking up the mechanism. However the brand new one I exchanged for had the same issue. Maybe there was a bad lot of them or something. Or they changed a supply vendor.

As I mentioned I probably could have rigged something up, but for $700 it's the principal of it. I'd rather just find something else than wast time on fixing a brand new mower.

Either way I was not about to go for a third one. Downgraded to a HRN (which is plenty, I just typically over buy things because I can't resist!). Mostly I also wanted the HRX due to slightly lower minimum cut. Reel mower isn't in the cards so I use the rotary for scalping.

Thankfully the mulch door visually has a solid seal on the HRN. Will give it it's first try tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

blueapplepaste said:


> New one has same defect. So giving up on this model.
> 
> Absolutely unacceptable to me for a $700 mower to not even have decent enough construction to for it to properly function.


I would not conclude "defective" based on what you are describing. There's no good reason to believe the deflector needs to seal air tight being on full mulch. If anything it may need some air leakage there for the airflow to function properly. my 2005 hrx217 I almost always run on full mulch, and it will collect a big handful of grass clippings in that area but not operate to flow grass clippings out the back without the bag on.

run it with the lever on bag but without the bag on and observe grass clipping discharge out the back. Then move the lever one notch from full mulch then on full mulch and observe. If it cuts well and leaves no visible clippings when on full mulch then what's the probrem?

not to mention, being plastic, and what will likely never get any kind of maintenance and cleaning by 98% of users it's going to gunk up and will probably not have any gaps after a few cuts.

The only "defect" is honda not using a stainless bracket and bolt on the deflector, that zinc coated piece rusts out after time.


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> I just recently purchased an HRX and my mulch lever feels pretty solid and closes all the way. I'm wondering if it is an adjustment problem since it seems to occur with a lot of owners. I agree on paying almost $700 for a mower... I expect to feel a sense of complete ecstasy ever time I engage the self-propel.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: The clippings in the photo are not from it leaking. I've been bagging and just put it into the mulch setting to see if it closed all the way. I did run it in mulch mode briefly when I first got it just to make sure it was working as it should. I had no leaks.


maybe i'll look at mine this evening. I've had mine completely apart numerous times over the years. The deflector chute is rather easy to access and unbolt from underneath (with engine oil drained and gas off) so you should be able (on a new clean mower) to loosen it and see if the cut shape of the deflector matches the cutout of the deck and then see where things go awry with it not fitting closed 100%. I mean being plastic there's going to be minor misalignment in stuff like that which I wouldn't obsess over.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

The absolute only reason I chose the HRX was because of the .75" HOC. Otherwise I would have definitely gone with a Toro.


----------



## jbcarter14 (Aug 12, 2018)

I always have the bag on even if I'm 100% mulching. If anything for storage. I rarely 100% mulch, just for any overflow I use the next to lowest notch. Fill about 1 bag for 5k sq ft when I'm keeping up with it.


----------



## blueapplepaste (9 mo ago)

r7k said:


> blueapplepaste said:
> 
> 
> > New one has same defect. So giving up on this model.
> ...


Compared to the other example shared in this thread, the two I had were absolutely defective.

I agree it doesn't need an air tight seal or anything. But look at my photos and look at the other poster's images. Night and day difference in fitment. No way one can look at these three examples and think they all look the same and would provide the same functionality.

And with the HRN I ended up with it looks like the other photos with good fitment. Not giant gaps like the HRX.

I can only speculate but I'm guessing they changed suppliers or had a bad lot get produced.


----------



## gregdallas82 (3 mo ago)

blueapplepaste said:


> Just got back from exchanging. New one has same defect. So giving up on this model. Absolutely unacceptable to me for a $700 mower to not even have decent enough construction to for it to properly function.


 I just noticed this issue in my 2nd use and agree brand new expensive Honda mower should not be doing this. Plan to return as this is a defect and not acceptable. Disappointed in Honda.


----------



## gregdallas82 (3 mo ago)

.


----------



## Gjohnson (Sep 20, 2021)

Honda will cease production of walk behind mowers in the US in sept 2023. Our hrx217 is fantastic , glad we have one before they’re gone .


----------

